# Keto Journal To Gains



## S&S (Nov 25, 2003)

Stats:

female
128lbs
bf% 18
3 years training

friends: fat & protein
cruel stepmother: carbs (due to IR)

Goal: More Muscles, slowly leaning down.


Have been getting weak in gym, so increased calories today


Nov 25th, 2003


Meal 1: 3 eggs, 1 slice cheese, 1 cup unsweetened soya milk- 400
P34 F26 C4

Meal 2: 2 chicken drumsticks made in butter-150
P20 F20

Meal 3: 3 eggs, 1 slice cheese, ½ cup uns soya milk- 350
P34 F26 C3.5

Post workout: 1.5 scoops whey, 15 g dextrose-200

Meal 4: 1  soya milk, 1 dr. atkins bar- 300
P29 F18.5 C3.50

Meal 5- 1 burger w, cheese-280
P19 F25 C1.1

Meal6- Tuna w/ 1 cup greens, 1 Tbsp flax oil, 1 tbsp parmesan, 1 tsp sesame oil -300 
P32 F18 C2

P200=800
F134=1206
C15=60
2066/1800 


8 glasses water
1 Tbsp glutamine
1 MV

Training:


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 25, 2003)

Lose the bars. I count all the carbs in Atkins bars, except for fiber.


----------



## jstar (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi S&S
I just finished posting in your other journal before I read this. I am sorry I don't know much about Keto so I won't be of any help. Looks like you are off to a good start, Good Luck!!!

Do you get re-feeds on Keto? Is it a CKD? just curious


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2003)

I would also skip the bars! I bought a box, and was using the bars as a meal replacement. After about 10 bars and a few weeks I put on about 4 pounds! Might I add I changed NOTHING else in my diet! Those bars are full of hidden sugars, glycerin. I just learnt that the hard way,  , except the peanut butter and cookies and creme bars are so dam good! Try doing some searches on p bars, and you'll see!


----------

